# Can Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 be used as a sound card?



## reachpattabi

Hi,
   
  just ordered a pair of KRK rokit 6 G2 monitors....... I'm just a music listener and I do not plan to record any music... What I expect is a very great high quality audio possible from these speakers..... I recently learnt that balanced audio inputs/outputs are much better that unbalanced audio inputs/outputs. So, I wanna buy a soundcard or a dac which has balanced audio outputs...
   
  I came across Asus Xonar essence One DAC which has balanced outputs.... Also, read many positive reviews abt this DAC....
   
  I also came across many positive reviews about Focusrite Scarlett 2i2.....
   
  Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 is just less than half the price of essence one dac....
   
  The question is _*can Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 be used as a sound card (that is, play audio from the computer through USB) or*_
_*is it only a USB recording and not USB playback interface*_...?????
   
  Please help......


----------



## ClieOS

To make it short and sweet: Yes, it can. However, I have no idea of the SQ of its balanced-out since I don't use them.
   
  Audio Interface is mostly just a fancy name for soundcard with extra features for recording.


----------



## reachpattabi

Thank you very much ClieOS.......
   
  But, how would the sound output quality of Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 compare to that of Asus Xonar essence One.......? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Comparing the prices, I guess Xonar essence one should have incredibly higher quality audio output than the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2...... Is that true?????


----------



## ClieOS

As I have said, I never listen to the balanced output of the 2i2 before (don't have any balanced gears) and can't tell you anything about it.


----------



## RonaldDumsfeld

You can regard the Focusrite 2i2 the same as any other peripheral on your computer. It's just connected via an external rather than an internal cable. 
   
  Balanced does not by itself sound any better than unbalanced connections. What it does is reject interference. It is meant for studio and live applications where there are potentially long cable runs and unpredictable, potential sources of aggravation. It is also significantly louder for a given input but I doubt lack of total system gain is a problem in your case? No harm in using balanced although in your position I'd test the difference between balanced and unbalanced and if there was an audible difference then seek out and if possible eliminate the source of interference.
   
  As regards technical specs. Of both units the ASUS comes in ahead of the Focusrite. Not by much though and since these test figures are subject to different interpretations and Focusrite has a reputation for hard marking itself and ASUS is a bit cavalier then which is 'better' is a moot point. Anyway the differences are almost certainly below the level at which the human auditory system is able to detect. At least without going deaf in the process.
   
  I'd get a Focusrite myself. The company specialises in pro-am audio and as such is a perfect match for the KKRs. My advice though is to spend a little bit more and get the 2i4. You don't think you need 2 independent stereo channels out right now but i guarantee you will wonder how you managed without once you have the option.


----------



## reachpattabi

Thank you soooooo much RonaldDumsfeld...... Your explanation has made things almost very very clear to me.......
   
  just one doubt to be cleared......
   
  Since you mentioned that there's gonna be only very very minor (probably inaudible) differences between balanced and unbalanced connections in my case as I'm only gonna use my rokit monitors only for PC music listening and not recording, I have one question to ask....
   
  Can I go for Asus Xonar essence STX PCI Express sound card instead of Asus Xonar essence One DAC, as the essence STX version is less than half the price of Xonar essence one version?
   
  B'Coz, the only advantage I see in Xonar essence one DAC is that it has got balanced audio output whereas Xonar essence STX has got only unbalanced audio out. Both have got similar SNR's
   
  If there's not gonna be any audible difference in the audio quality between Xonar essence STX and Xonar essence One, then I could pick Xonar essence STX over Xonar essence One......
   
  Please let me know your suggestions.....


----------



## RonaldDumsfeld

Dunno really. I haven't owned a PCI type sound card in ages.
   
  In principle it'll work fine but there are a couple of issues to consider.
   
  You will need to budget for a separate gain control because the KKRs each have an independent one and it's on the back of the units. Fostex sell a decent version for about $30. Or you could restrict yourself to software only control but that's inconvienient. TRS or XLR plugs tend to last longer and be more reliable than minijack or phono. An audio interface is portable. On board audio outs on most PCs are fairly decent these days but the inputs are not so good. So if you ever plan on doing any recording or using a decent microphone the Fucusrite will be loads better.
   
  Like I said. In your position I'd plump for a 2i4 without hesitation but it's your money so you takes your choice.


----------



## legion1capone

In short yes definitely.  I recently purchased an Asus Xonar Essence ST to feed to my Sennheiser HD380 PROs. I use my computer for everything from listening to music through ITunes, Pandora, and GooglePlay music, I play PC games like BF3, Tomb Raider, Skyrim, Diablo 3, and also play blurays quite often. First let me share my setup as everyone's is different.
  
 Custom PC: I5 3570K, MSI GTX 580 GPU, H77M MOBO, Rosewill Thor V2 case, Rosewill Tachyon PSU, Asus BD, 4 HDDS including SSD for OS (win 7 64), Gskill Ripjaws 8 GB CAS.7-8-8-24
 Desktop Speakers: Bose Companion 2 (nothing special)
 Headphones: Sennheiser HD555 and Sennheiser HD 380 PRO
 Audio Interface: Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 (previously used Asus Xonar Essence ST for my audio needs)
  
 Every Single Game, Movie, and music that I have heard with my through my HD 380 PROs sound so much more lively, realistic, detailed. It reminds me of years back when I had my power amp and preamp separate's powering my B&W 705's. It was musical bliss. In the last year I've become a father and moved back to my home town, and in the process sold all of my gear (talk about regrets). After giving custom built computers a try I finally got to the point were I wanted audiophile quality back.
 I read reviews on different sound cards and amps and finally decided on the Asus ST. Got it installed plugged my headphones in. Wow what a difference compared to onboard audio. But being an audiophile I decided to try an audio interface (preamp). The amount of detail that the Focusrite oozes so easily is astonishing to me. It's about the same price as the Asus ST but it on another level. I now find myself actually enjoying and getting drawn into the music again, and watching movies is a totally new experience! Audio should get you completely enthralled into whatever your listening to or watching. Somewhere down the road I forgot about that. I'm glad I found my way back. Even my wife was impressed and could tell an immediate difference (That's always a good thing).
  
 I highly recommend the Focusrite Scarlett 2i_ and the Sennheiser HD380 PRO headphones. I am confident you will be hardpressed to find a better combo for the price of both the units. The HD380s are one of the best headphones I've heard at anywhere near this price point.


----------



## Tablix

The other handy thing about an external unit like the Focusrite is you easily move it from your desktop to a laptop, plug and pray is handy


----------



## legion1capone

Yeah portability is always a good thing. When I found the headphones I wanted the only place that sold them in my area was Guitar Center so I headed down there. I ended up walking out with the Focusrite too. I've listened to a lot of gear for home audio both 2 channel and surround sound; and am very surpised at out how high of quality you get for the money with PC audio gear. I never expected I would be buying gear from Guitar Center, never really crossed my mind. I've always gone to audiophile shops in the seattle area.


----------



## stv014

> Originally Posted by *RonaldDumsfeld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On board audio outs on most PCs are fairly decent these days but the inputs are not so good.


 
  
 If you are referring to the Xonar ST/STX, those actually have fairly good recording quality (better than the line input specs of the Focusrite), but rather limited functionality. That is, there is only an unbalanced input with a fixed gain (2 Vrms maximum voltage) and relatively low input impedance (~4.3 kΩ), and no real microphone preamplifier. That limits the recording applications in which the cards can be used without requiring external hardware.


----------



## legion1capone

I use the focusrite solely for my listening needs not recording. But good info, thank you!


----------



## dbart41

I use the Focusrite 2i2 interface and Rokit 8 G3 powered monitors. The detail and separation on well recorded lossless files is astounding...to me anyway. The only thing I think might have better DAC with balanced outs is the Xonar One but I haven't tried it..yet lol.


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

RMAA tests:
 Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 - http://borisgermanov.blogspot.com/2014/03/focusrite-scarlett-2i4-rmaa-test-report.html
 ASUS Xonar Essence STX - http://www.ixbt.com/multimedia/asus/stx/loop48.htm
 ASUS Xonar Essence One - http://www.ixbt.com/multimedia/asus-one.shtml#11


----------



## DanSun

Thank you Boris for the tests. Its difficult for me to compare them as they are in different formats and i don't have the technical knowledge to do it properly.
  
 Can you give us digest of your findings? A subjective opinion on the quality of sound will also be great!


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

dansun said:


> Thank you Boris for the tests. Its difficult for me to compare them as they are in different formats and i don't have the technical knowledge to do it properly.
> 
> Can you give us digest of your findings? A subjective opinion on the quality of sound will also be great!


 
  
 At first, my disappointment of Scarlett 2i4 is a worse recording of line level signal.
 What about playback with 300 Ohm headphones, like a Sennheiser HD 600, I think:
 The Xonar Essence STX is simply the best for it price even without amplifier, but it is internal.
 The Xonar Essence One is exelent, but for that price may be better use a receiver/DAC with S/PDIF or HDMI input.
 I use (before and now) the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD USB card ( http://borisgermanov.blogspot.ru/2013/11/creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-hd-sound.html ) with Corda Arietta Amplifier ( http://borisgermanov.blogspot.ru/2012/05/meier-audio-corda-arietta-headphone.html ).
 It sounds little better then 2i4 without amp. Both 2i4 and X-Fi without amp with HD600 are the same. That is for me. I'm not a cool audiophile - I can't hear above 16kHz .
 I think, the Scarlet is good choice for using active monitors with long balanced cables (or for recording of Hi-Z sources and microphones without analog mixer).
 I know, that this words doesn't help to any choice, but if I be able to find an any RMAA tests of the scarlett 2i4 I was not buy it...


----------



## DanSun

Thank you Boris,
 I see that as a headphone amp the 2i4 will not work well for high impedance phones.
 Were you able to compare the balanced output between the Xonars and the 2i4? Quality of the sound coming out of the DAC and general performace as a DAC?


----------



## DanSun

Did you find in your measurements something that the 2i4 does bad or better comparing to the xonars? Both for the balanced and unbalanced outputs. Thank you again.


----------



## Tablix

The reason I use the 2i4 is portability and mic preamps, and more than satisfactory playback.  I can move between laptop and desktop in under a minute and the mic pre-amps are very well respected.  Neither of the other devices has phantom power so not designed for recording.
  
 I could use a sound card for playback but the difference is so ridiculously small that even with high end pro monitors most people would struggle to point out flaws, only slight differences.
  
 My advice is buy what is convenient for you, be it internal or external, pro audio or consumer.  Audio interfaces dont always look great compared to a high end audiophile dac, and internal is one less box of tricks on your desk.  These days the audible differences are not as huge as some would lead you to believe.
  
 All IMHO


----------



## DanSun

I just got it. In the next weeks I will be testing against the odac o2 combo with HD600 headphones. Will try a fiio x3 as dac also. Will try a pair of yamaha ns 1000 speakers and a belles 250 and a classe DR 10. Im really courios about the quality of sound that this Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 can delivery.


----------



## pss395

I also just bought a KRK RP6G2 and now looking for a Dac.
 Seems like I got 2 option: go with the Scarlett 2i2 or buy the HifimeDIY Sabre 2 Dac, which crazymonkey suggested me.
 So in your opinion, which one is better for _strictly __music listening_? I don't need to record or mixing or anything
  
 And Dansun, I'm really looking forward to your opinion on those Scarlett


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

dansun said:


> Did you find in your measurements something that the 2i4 does bad or better comparing to the xonars? Both for the balanced and unbalanced outputs. Thank you again.


 
 My measurements of the Xonar STX and Scarlett 2i4 shows that Xonar is better for both, line and headphone outputs.
 Xonar STX have not balanced outputs and it's PCI-E interface.
 Xonar STX has a good headamp for high impedance headphones - better than Scarlett 2i4 and Creative X-Fi HD USB has (just heared, not measured).
 I see third party (iXBT) tests of the Xonar One (USB)... Still better than 2i4.
 Xonar One has balanced outputs and has no analog inputs and 3 times expensive.
May be a some good amp with not expensive DAC with S/PDIF input will be better for headphones for less money? I did not find yet.
  
 For recordig... When size does matter too?...
 ...You can choose what you choose to choose.


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

pss395 said:


> I also just bought a KRK RP6G2 and now looking for a Dac.
> Seems like I got 2 option: go with the Scarlett 2i2 or buy the HifimeDIY Sabre 2 Dac, which crazymonkey suggested me.
> So in your opinion, which one is better for _strictly __music listening_? I don't need to record or mixing or anything


 
 Be aware about Windows MME output.
 Focusrite drivers supports 16-bits only. See http://borisgermanov.blogspot.ru/2014/03/focusrite-scarlett-2i4-rmaa-test-report.html - S2 and S3 - 104 and 98 dB dynamic range. 24-bit depth supported through ASIO only.
 Even if a source record is a 16-bit, you can hear a difference of playback by foobar2000 (internal processing is 64-bit floating point), for example, especially with some set of DSPs.


----------



## RonaldDumsfeld

OP wanted 'strictly music listening'.
  
 Even if this claim is true since almost all distributed music is 16bit he could use the MME drivers if he wanted (why not use ASIO?) and it wouldn't make any difference. Even assuming it would anyway. 
  
 Focusrite make good gear for a fair price. Decently supported.


----------



## pss395

Thanks. I think I have to go the Focusrite part now because I really need the volume control. Window volume control suck.
 But how's about the sound signature of the 2i2? The SQ of the headphone out?


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

pss395 said:


> Thanks. I think I have to go the Focusrite part now because I really need the volume control. Window volume control suck.
> But how's about the sound signature of the 2i2? The SQ of the headphone out?


 
 I think that 2i2 schematic is near to 2i4, so about 2i4 my opinion:
 The sound signature is good enough.
 The headphone output is build, I think ( see internals http://borisgermanov.blogspot.com/2013/07/focusrite-scarlett-2i4-inside.html ), on the JRC 4565 OpAmps ( see specifications http://semicon.njr.co.jp/eng/product/opamp/NJM4565.html ).
 I can't find a voltage converter from USB DC +5V to a higher (+-) voltage.
 How do you think it may drives a heavy headphones?
  
 P.S.
 Good for Denon AH-D1001 (25 Ohm)
  
 P.P.S
 If you not need recording from microphones why $150 Scarlett?
 May be $100 Behringer? I think they differ only by mic preamps...


----------



## pss395

boris_mikhaylov said:


> I think that 2i2 schematic is near to 2i4, so about 2i4 my opinion:
> The sound signature is good enough.
> The headphone output is build, I think ( see internals http://borisgermanov.blogspot.com/2013/07/focusrite-scarlett-2i4-inside.html ), on the JRC 4565 OpAmps ( see specifications http://semicon.njr.co.jp/eng/product/opamp/NJM4565.html ).
> I can't find a voltage converter from USB DC +5V to a higher (+-) voltage.
> ...



Which Behringer product? I select Scarlett only because that's the only interface I know.


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

pss395 said:


> boris_mikhaylov said:
> 
> 
> > I think that 2i2 schematic is near to 2i4, so about 2i4 my opinion:
> ...


 
 I was wrong two times.
 At first, about absence of DC-DC converter because a presence of phantom mic power.
 At second, $100 Behringer UMC22 is a 48 kHz interface, but UMC202 or UMC204 is a same cost like Focusrite's interfaces.
 Anyway, why pay for well marketed recording preamps?
 Ok, Scarlett 2i2 is a good choice for you, if you not care about sound of headphones or you like or have some easy driven ones,
 but better give a 2 times more money for a Xonar Essence STU ( http://www.asus.com/us/Sound_Cards_and_DigitaltoAnalog_Converters/Xonar_Essence_STU/ ). ...where this device was when I was ...!


----------



## pss395

boris_mikhaylov said:


> I was wrong two times.
> At first, about absence of DC-DC converter because a presence of phantom mic power.
> At second, $100 Behringer UMC22 is a 48 kHz interface, but UMC202 or UMC204 is a same cost like Focusrite's interfaces.
> Anyway, why pay for well marketed recording preamps?
> ...


 
 You give me a really hard time there  the Xonar STU is way beyond my budget. 
 Also, I've found the Audioengine D1 Dac, I think their headphone out is better than the 2i2. But does the volume knob also control the volume level of the RCA speaker out?


----------



## Xyrium

Love my 2i2. I use the Instrument input for my guitar into various VSTs. I take the balanced outs into a DriveRack 260, which feeds a pair of Focal Solo6 Be sats and Rhythmik 12" subs. The sound is phenomenal. The soundstage is accurate, if not slightly forward compared to either my old Emu 1212 or the 1616M (both of which will be for sale later this week). I have a separate headphone amp though. So, if you really need this for headphones, I'd probably suggest something that isn't bus powered to begin with.


----------



## sohho

Yes, and actually its an outstanding sound card.
 If you use it with a good sound program as JRiver or any other that can handle ASIO output (2i2  has native ASIO drivers) and set it to resample the output to 96000 the result is top notch sound.
 Maby, just maybe, you may need to add some EQ (some -3db @ 1kHz) but that depends on your room and system interaction.


----------



## ClieOS

nvm.


----------



## Pavel Macura

web.telecom.cz/macura/focusrite.pdf
 Please check my Rightmark measurement, it is very different from the one posted here in the beginning of the thread.


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

pavel macura said:


> web.telecom.cz/macura/focusrite.pdf
> Please check my Rightmark measurement, it is very different from the one posted here in the beginning of the thread.


 
 Sorry, there is no differences for my "S3 - stereo; instrumental + pad mode at 11 clock gain; 3 clock monitor volume; 220 ms latency; MME (16-bit @ 96 kHz)" conditions ( @ http://borisgermanov.blogspot.ru/2014/03/focusrite-scarlett-2i4-rmaa-test-report.html ). And doesn't matter, balanced or unbalanced, MME or ASIO, with "instrumental + pad mode @ 16bit" the results are the same...
 What are conditions of your test?
 For example, I was very disappointed with *line mode* tests.


----------



## Pavel Macura

Hi,
  
 it was measured with instrument (single ended) input.
  
 The measurement from balanced output (TRS 1,2) to balanced line input (TRS) is here:
  
 web.telecom.cz/macura/focusrite_line_balanced.pdf


----------



## DrSHP

sohho said:


> Yes, and actually its an outstanding sound card.
> If you use it with a good sound program as JRiver or any other that can handle ASIO output (2i2  has native ASIO drivers) and set it to resample the output to 96000 the result is top notch sound.
> Maby, just maybe, you may need to add some EQ (some -3db @ 1kHz) but that depends on your room and system interaction.


hi,i use aimp program for playing music in windows,with my focusrite scarlett solo and from the setting of aimp can choose asio and change converdion setting,very usefull program.


----------



## noway

(removed)


----------



## Diwad

Hi guys.
  
 Sorry for digging this thread but I can't post new
  
 My problem is that I bought Focusrite 2i2 and with my headphones (ATH M50x DG) it doesn't play too well. I mean if it is not on max volume it is ok, but not great. If I make it up to max vol there is massive sound quality drop. No matter if I connect it to my Macbook or to Hackintosh (PC). When I connect headphones directly to my Macbook pro (without scarlett) it is much, much better. Sound is louder without any disortion in sound quality. Bass is deep, etc.
  
 Do you think I can have a failture unit? Or I choose wrong device for my headphones?
  
 Thanks in advance.
 David.


----------



## vapman

Plenty of AD/DA's are perfectly fine for use as a sound card. Gear designed for recording like the Scarlett is nearly always designed with studio gear in mind - that means big, power hungry headphones and no room for error or questionable sound quality.
  
 The USB AD/DA which I still own and use every day had a thread here a decade ago where it was compared against the Benchmark DAC1, AKA the widely-agreed on to be best DAC of the mid 2000's. It also had a PCI version, but the point is that it was an AD/DA unit intended for recording, but ended up being very popular here as for a long time it was the cheapest and easiest way to get a unit with that D/A chip.
  
 Now, the Schiit Modi 2 which is all the rage here uses the exact same D/A chip my E-MU does.
  
 Basically, don't be scared of studio/recording AD/DA's. They're good.
  
 edit: Argh, I keep replying to these necrobumped threads at work.


----------



## Xyrium

It sounds like you're clipping the input. Why do you need to increase the gain to such a high level? Are your tracks not mixing well with it and other prerecorded instruments?
  
 Edit: Sorry, you're talking about headphone use. It's a 5V interface, I wouldn't use it to power headphones to high amplitude levels. Get an outboard head amp for that. It's great as an audio interface, which is the OP's question.


----------



## jcn3

i have a 2i2 (currently in a box).  i think the device has some nice features, particularly the volume control for use with powered speakers.  it's convenient that it's powered off of the 5v usb bus -- makes it quite portable.  i thought the build quality was great for the price (i think i got it on sale for $115 several years ago).
  
 i was unable to ever get 24 bit files to play (don't remember if i tried asio as boris suggested).
  
 i found the sound to be a bit forward and on the grainy side.  i replaced it with a schiit bifrost uber and there was a significant jump in sound quality.  of course for the money, it's hard to complain AND it can record stuff through the mic pre-amps!


----------



## vapman

jcn3 said:


> i have a 2i2 (currently in a box).  i think the device has some nice features, particularly the volume control for use with powered speakers.  it's convenient that it's powered off of the 5v usb bus -- makes it quite portable.  i thought the build quality was great for the price (i think i got it on sale for $115 several years ago).
> 
> i was unable to ever get 24 bit files to play (don't remember if i tried asio as boris suggested).
> 
> i found the sound to be a bit forward and on the grainy side.  i replaced it with a schiit bifrost uber and there was a significant jump in sound quality.  of course for the money, it's hard to complain AND it can record stuff through the mic pre-amps!


 

 To be honest I never thought the Scarlett 2i2 was even the best in its class. I always was a little confused at why it was so popular since I thought it had mediocre sound for the price point, but that's irrelevant. It should be a $99 unit. $115 several years ago isn't bad at all I'd say but there are still other interfaces I'd spend the same amount of money on.
  
 ASIO is pretty much key on these devices especially for higher bit rate and sample rate playback. A lot of them, especially recording-oriented units are able to go to a lot of different sample rates/bit rates but "lock" onto one. Sometimes I need to manually tell it I want it to switch to a different sample rate or I get no playback if they do not match up.
  
 I am not super up to date with audio interfaces but there might be something better out there for the same amount of money. the headphone amp built into the Scarlett is not particularly great either BTW.


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

jcn3 said:


> i was unable to ever get 24 bit files to play (don't remember if i tried asio as boris suggested).


 
  
 the beta usb2 drivers ( http://beta.focusrite.com/releases/focusrite_usb2_drivers/ )
 has 24bit support for wdm, so any player can improve sound now.
 i have not tested it yet, but i believe it's good.


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

vapman said:


> I am not super up to date with audio interfaces but there might be something better out there for the same amount of money. the headphone amp built into the Scarlett is not particularly great either BTW.


 
 i agree with you.
 for playing for less money can get a card with support of headphones with more than 200 Ohm impedance (and less size).
 but for instrument/microphone recording only behringer is a competitor may be. ...or not?


----------



## vapman

boris_mikhaylov said:


> i agree with you.
> for playing for less money can get a card with support of headphones with more than 200 Ohm impedance (and less size).
> but for instrument/microphone recording only behringer is a competitor may be. ...or not?


 

 for recording only? yes some behringer are totally fine for recording but not playback


----------



## boris_mikhaylov

boris_mikhaylov said:


> jcn3 said:
> 
> 
> > i was unable to ever get 24 bit files to play (don't remember if i tried asio as boris suggested).
> ...


 
 have done.
 http://borisgermanov.blogspot.com/2016/01/focusrite-scarlett-2i4-rmaa-test-report.html
 - no differences.
 ... and, need to do more tests to sure enough, there is a very little difference of latency between asio and windows 10 wdm.


----------



## vapman

ASIO is more for direct control of hardware and bypassing the Windows system audio design. these days windows audio doesn't really have latency problems so unless you configure the latency with ASIO yourself (extremely easy) it won't be different obviously.
  
 for listening latency doesn't matter. it does during recording. when you are recording you don't do anyting else on the computer, so super low latency is fine. so if you are turning your latency down to like 60ms and wondering why you're hearing skips whenever your computer does anything with processing power...


----------



## AudioJones

As a new user of  the 2i2, i would say it´s a lot better than may motherboard (Asus Gryphon Z87). and a lot better than my old behringer x802 usb. As far as I can tell,  handles my Hd 600 well. the dac is decent, the amp can handle my 600´s without noticing any distorsion in the sound. I haven´t A B tested it against anything, but there is no need to. this is my main headphone/ speaker interface until I get my Schiit stack. In addition it handles my Rode nt1 very well, with low noise floor. but i need to put a lot of gain on, so i haven´t tested it with 2 x phantom mic´s and my 600´s. But if you don´t need the XLR, i honestly can´t find a reason to buy it. But if you need XLR´s and RCA/Jack, this is the one to go with. but if you just need dac and amp you could go for the schiit stack or behringer 202 and the Fiio E11. So as a soundcard YES if you need XLR too.
  
 Enjoy your music


----------



## Rasomaso

So is there anything better than Scarlett 2i4 as far as recording quality (need 2 instrument/line level unbalanced inputs for stereo recording) and headphone use? I'll combine HD 600 with active monitors connected via balanced connection. I was also thinking of getting a Allen & Heath Zed 10 mixer for the same purpose, would this be better? I don't really need mic preamps btw.


----------



## AudioJones

Hello Rasomaso. I haven't got a lot of experience with recording instruments since most of my work is voice overs and such, but after what I experienced with my behringer mixer(noise floor) I would rather go for the 2i2 / 2i4, because the build quality and clean audio. My 600 works well with the focusrite and it's a nice addition to have balanced/ rca on the back of the unit. It's just a good package for a fairly good price. As far as getting the 2i4 instead of the 2i2, I can't tell in your case of course, but I would save som bucks and go for the 2i2, as of my use I hardly use anything but the headphone jack, and rarely the rca's, when I use them I use them with some active monitors. But I haven't tried other mixers than the cheap behringer, but they offer a lot for a cheap price(it got some problems with noise). Honestly I don't know enough about instrument recording, however I will give the edge to the focusrite, especially when you use headphones(the amp and dac unit is surprisingly good) + the focusrite is very portable, build like a beast and looks good. All in all this is my opinion, you can get what you want.

Enjoy your music


----------



## Tablix

Something of an uprgrade in terms of quality, would be http://www.rme-audio.de/en/products/babyface_pro.php
 Another option is the audient id22  https://audient.com/products/id22
  
 You will get more in/outs on these also and you will pay for them.   Both companies make some of the best recording equipment I have used in terms of interfaces and mixers.  I personally use a 2i4 for all my home playback, and find it perfect as an everyday low cost solution.  The problem is with the above examples, you are paying more than double, for things you may not need.  Heck you can buy a 2i4 and a nice mic and still have change for treating your recording room.


----------



## giorgos98

I just got my hands on a Scarlett 2i4 , I connected my computer to the Scarlett with a USB 2,I inserted my momentum to the Scarlett through the headphones port but no sound come out of it.What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Tablix

Have you installed the drivers?  Have you set it up as your primary audio device?


----------



## giorgos98

yes i have installed both the drivers and i have setted the scarlet as my primary audio device.In the device mager i see the bars rising as the music plays but i hear nothing on my headphones


----------



## DrSHP

giorgos98 said:


> yes i have installed both the drivers and i have setted the scarlet as my primary audio device.In the device mager i see the bars rising as the music plays but i hear nothing on my headphones



hi,in your player setting,you must select focusrite as output.
i recommend that you select asio and use foobar 2000 player.


----------



## giorgos98

done it, still no sound


----------



## zmoney

I feel like the answer must be yes but then I see little comments that make me think I'm wrong..
  
 Question:
*Will the monitor control knob on the 2i2/4 control the volume of active monitors while playing via a USB source (not while monitoring the line-ins)? *By control I mean reduce in a controllable fashion, I recognize it would not provide amplification.
  
 I will most likely pick up a pair of JBL SLR305s so my goal is to run Mac/PC --[USB]--> 2i2/4 --[TRS]--> SLR305. With this setup will the 2i2/4 give me control of the volume of the JBLs?
  
 I'm not looking to use the XLR/TRS inputs on the 2i2/4 (at this point). I just want a DAC/ active monitor volume controler/ headphone amp in one device.
  
 Appreciate the help here guys.


----------



## jcn3

^ The answer is yes -- I used to run that way.


----------



## Tablix

@zmoney yes the monitor control knob is the main way to change volume this way all your other sound levels on your pc can stay at 100%.  Should work just fine, I am using with 2 pr's of monitors, and headphones.


----------



## zmoney

jcn3 said:


> ^ The answer is yes -- I used to run that way.


 
  
  


tablix said:


> @zmoney yes the monitor control knob is the main way to change volume this way all your other sound levels on your pc can stay at 100%.  Should work just fine, I am using with 2 pr's of monitors, and headphones.


 
  
 Thank you both! 
  
_No additional responses needed on my question._


----------



## rol123

Great advice ...couldn't of said it any better myself


----------



## aphinity

looks like the Audient ID4 is a contender now too in this price range:
  


 https://audient.com/products/audio-interfaces/id4/overview/


----------



## vapman

^ Nice to know, the budget prosumer market has been pretty dead for a long time. Doesn't say much good about it that I have started hoarding E-MU interfaces instead of getting new cheaper stuff....


----------



## xrk971

I have the Solo 2nd gen and can say it definitely works great as a DAC. I use it to test my Pocket Class A heaadamps, and also as a source to listen.  I can measure self noise on my amps down to -126dB with the Solo 2G so itself is very quiet. If you hook it up to a laptop and unplug from 60Hz, any small trace of 60Hz bump on the measurements will disappear.  I have run it up to 24bit/384kHz out and works very well. Also excellent as ADC recording device with nice built in preamps with adjustable gain (via hard knob) with signal present and clip indicators built into the knob bezel.  For $99, you will be hard pressed to find something that feels this well put together (very rugged and well made) and sounds this good.  For high impedance cans above 60ohms, I agree you need an amp.  Here I am using my own class A single ended portable amps.  Here is a photo of the Scarlett Solo 2G being used with an AB tester box to test amps for QC before they are shipped.  In short though, it works as a great DAC.


----------



## heckofagator

hey guys, I've been trying to get my PC upgraded for a while now and just a couple weeks ago got an Asus Xonar DX and a Bravo Ocean headphone amp which then goes out to my JBL powered LSR305's.  I think the combo is nice and the Xonar was a def step up to the onboard sound.
  
 So over the past week or so, I also feel like I'd like to get back into guitar and maybe some minimal recording via DAW software.  I was trying to figure out how use both a USB audio interface like the Focusrite for the guitar and bass and then still have the sound output to via my Xonar and the monitors.
  
 Well I read that Windows (or maybe it was the DAW software) can only handle 1 audio device so someone suggested why not run everything through the Focusrite Scarlett?  At first I didn't want to do this, cause I had spent so much time researching and literally JUST got the Xonar.  But after reading this thread, it does sound like the Scarlett will sound at least as good as the Xonar for my music listening (which I do all day at my desk while at work).


----------



## DanSun

Do a test about how the xonar and the scarlett play music on your system.
  
 As the scarlett is  USB powered try to make sure you are providing as clean usb power as possible. Better to use a USB 3 port and maybe a usb 3 hub.


----------



## djash1983 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have the Scarlett 18i20 for multitrack recording purposes, but it also works pretty much fine as a headphone amp.

As for driving high-impedance headphones, I don't have such headphones so I can't test it. I would LOVE to have a high impedance headphone to have a great listening experience. 

But according to Focusrite Help Center article, it says


> For all USB Bus Powered Audio Interfaces look for headphones with less than 250 ohms resistance.
> 
> To power any higher resistance headphones 250 ohms plus look for an audio interface with an AC Wall adapter.



_source: https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en...dphones-should-I-use-with-my-audio-interface-_

So my Scarlett 18i20 fits the description of powering headphones with 250ohms and higher, as it's AC powered.

As for the sample rate and bitrate, it can support up to 192kHz 24bit in and out. It can be set in any DAW (digital audio workstation), but not sure in audio players such as Foobar2000 (although sample rate can be adjusted to 96kHz using built-in resampler while up to 192kHz using resampler SoX).

As for output controls, mine has monitor volume knob as well as 2 headphone volume knobs. All 3 knobs can be controlled independently so you can take a listen to any of 3 outputs without the need for switching (in my ASUS Xonar Essence STX, I can only switch between speaker/headphone/FP headphone).


----------

